# Titus Modena



## floresb

Does anyone have any experience with the Titus Modena? Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Topherocity

Bump...

I am very interested to find out more about this frame as well. I believe at least two people on here ride it from the searches I've done, but I can't find detailed info on the bike. The 2006 version with the brushed alu lugs looks incredible. I think I've found my new bike. I currently ride a 2003 Bianchi Giro. I have enjoyed this bike for the last three years, but it is a tad too small and now that I've fallen in love with road riding (have riden MTB since I was young thru now) I am looking for something with a better fit and a nicer ride. Can anyone help with info?
Thanks!

~Christopher


----------



## Topherocity

*Almost finished*

Alright, the 2006 Modena frame came in at the end of December. A week after the scheduled date given when I ordered at the end of October. Wrong size. My LBS' error and not Titus'. I ordered a 56 and they got a 54...too small, especially with the seat-tube. I'm amazed looking at the specs the size difference for that tube. Anyway, the correct size came in about mid-Jan and I've been messing around trying to get good deals on all of the parts. And actually having a lot of fun in the process. I currently have a set of custom wheels from Ligero on order and they will be here in a few weeks. The wheels are the final piece and she'll be ready to ride. I have gone Campy and my current bike is Shimano so I can't use her wheels and so I've been 'forced' to buy new ones. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

The frame is beautiful and the logos are exactly the right size and color to me so as not to distract too much from the frame. It is very light as well. I'll mess with pics and spec list later tonight.


~C


----------



## Topherocity

*Update*

Well, I've finished the build and gone on some rides.....some nice rides. I love this bike! First of all it's the correct size for me and coming from a Bianchi Giro (very good entry bike) that was sized too small 53cm to the Modena which is a 56cm is nice. Thanks to my LBS, MadDuckSports.com, for helping tweak some things and getting the frame and a few of the parts together. Thanks to Ligero for the wheels which I completely enjoy.

_Setup_ (weight - 18.4lbs):
56cm Titus Modena Carbon tubes w/Alu lugs and Reynolds OuzoComp fork
Ligero Wheelworks- Niobium 30mm rims w/CX-Rays and White Indust H1 hubs-20/24
Michelin ProRace2 tires w/lunarlight tubes
Thomson X2 110mm stem
Ritchey WCS handlebar
Campy Chorus Carbon Shifters
Campy Cables
Campy Record headset
Campy Veloce Cranks
Campy Centaur Brakes
Campy chain
Campy Centaur 12-25 sprocket
Campy Record FD
Campy Veloce RD
Campy Chorus Titanium seatpost
Koobi Tri hollow-Ti saddle
Look Keo Classic pedals
Profile Carbon bottle cage

I think that's all the important stuff.
_
Feel of Carbon_: The ride is a lot smoother than the Giro and absorbs vibration better than I expected. It smoothes out the road, but didn't keep me from feeling what was going on meaning it wasn't 'dead' feeling. I thought that with the carbon rear-stays and carbon fork of the Giro that I was getting everything I needed, but I've found a whole new level of dampening with the Modena. This is coming from someone who loves his Ti mountain bike and didn't think anything would come close to that feel. Even though I still love Ti, I'm very impressed with the performance of the Modena. The frame wasn't as flexy as I thought it would be with all of the carbon tubes. It does feel significantly smaller underneath me than the Giro did even though the sizes would suppose the opposite thought. It must be the difference in tube diameters creating the feeling. The Modena feels like a completely different category of bike. Nothing against the Giro as I enjoy it quite a bit, but it's like going from an Alfa Romeo to a Maserati. Don't get me wrong...there are a ton of bikes which outperform the Modena. I just don't get to ride any of them so my comparisons are relative. The lugs are beautiful and all the carbon is luscious. 

_Drivetrain_: The shifting of the Campy drivetrain feels more solid (compared to Shimano on the Giro) and like it will wear well. Not enough mileage to fully decide on this, but seems good so far. The shifting is quick, precise and almost too rigid. I'm sure this will smooth out the more I ride it, but it's definitely a different feeling than Shimano. I really like having the front cables out of the way and with the partial gel packs I ran under the bar tape it almost makes the handlebar feel like it has the broad top of some of the new carbon bars. Shifting with my thumbs will take some getting used to, but having the ability to quickshift 2+ gears on demand is VERY nice and helpful. I can see how Campy would make the shifting jumps on Compact gearing much less of an issue.

_Wheels_: Ligero Wheelworks. Great guy, excellent product and smooth ride. The tires and the wheels have a greater influence on ride quality than I used to think and I'm glad I went with a solid setup. I consider myself an average guy at 5'10" and 185lbs winter weight. With my application of Triathlons, MS150 rides and weekly group rides I feel Ligero matched these wheels to me perfectly. With the 30mm rims and the reduced spoke count they are very solid with no noticeable flex. The hubs are incredibly smooth and stay spinning for longer than I like to stand still and watch. Very impressed with the hubs. I will say that one of my rides was a 20-25mph gusty ride around the outside of a large speedway track here in N.Texas. Coming around one of the bends would plant you sideways against the wind gusts. With the mid-profile rims, bladed spokes and light weight of the bike I was a little scared the first time it hit me.  Once I got used to it and prepared for the corner it didn't affect me as much, but I could see how a long race with a sidewind could decrease my avg. speed considerably. That being said..I've ridden on these wheels for about 200 miles so far and haven't had the same issue even with some gustiness around 15mph or so. Other than that they spin up quickly and roll forever. Very nice wheels!

_Overall_: I have been very pleased with the setup, the wheels and the frame. I really like being part of the Titus crew and not having anyone in the area with a similar bike. I was very impressed with the frame quality and the workmanship. All of the parts have blended well with my mismatched approach and will provide me with a long time of pleasurable riding. That is until I want to lower the weight more. Now I just have to train to be worthy of it.

I'll update this again when I've had her for a while longer.


~C


----------



## nwmtb

*Modena pics*

nice review topherocity.


Here's a few pics of a Modena that left the shop a few days ago. My test ride wasn't all that long, but i did spend a generous amount of time checking out every crevasse and admired each of its curves and lines. This frame is a beautiful piece of work, and the price is economical. A good option for the $1000 range. This frame is tight.



later, Chad


----------



## PakDoc

Just finished building up a 16 lb Modena. Ordered frame on sale at ColoradoCyclist and moved over all parts except headset from my 2005 Ultegra Motobecane from BikesDirect...perfect! I ditched the heavy Reynolds fork the Modena came with and kept the all carbon Motobecane/Fuji fork and installed a ChrisKing headset and kept the FSA top cap for the carbon steerer and use a titanium seatpost I had laying around with a Salsa collar.
Fast, light and the best looking frame on the market in my opionion. Did some hill repeats but will put some miles on her this weekend for the real test.


----------



## PakDoc

Well, put 30 hill miles on Modena today. And the verdict is.............................

fast as lightning up and down hills, fast on smooth flats, a little more firm than I am use to with ti or new aluminum. Even with heavy legs, was .5+mph on climbs...damn Cyclo-Zen!

Steering was very accurate, had much more confidence cornering at high speed. Fine bike.

A bit touchy adjusting Ultegra for compact crank but much better now. Can't wait till tommorrow!


----------



## vol245

I just bought one of these frames from Colorado Cyclist and am looking forward to getting it. I did ride one at a LBS, but I have Campy stuff from my current frame that I want on it. If I could have lived with the Ultegra bits I would have bought from them because the price wasn't that much different than CC's. For just the frame the price was much different.


----------



## PakDoc

So, now at about 500miles I can say I am extremely happy with this bike. Really nice ride. Climbs really well and no notible flex. I run 23c Vittoria tires and use a ti seatpost to keep the road smoother. Quality seems very good and no one else around here has a Modena which makes it even better but I am sure that will change soon.


----------



## da_alias

*More on the Modena*

Can you send some more thoughts on the Modena? I just ordered one, should have it in about a week. Crashed my Trek 5000, this looked like a much better deal than the Trek crash replacement ($1200), and should be much more unique.


----------



## PakDoc

I have two Litespeeds and a Motobecane. I ride the Modena. When the weather starts turning wet and cold, I will probably ride my Litespeed to spare the carbon from moisture. It is just a great, light bike. Just respond to the thread if you have any questions building her up and I will be notified. Are you doing a parts swap from your Trek? You might want to check the fork for comatibility since the included fork for the Modena isn't super light.


----------



## da_alias

*Parts swap*

I'll be moving over the parts from the Trek, fork is trashed (funny how a collision with a split level rancher can do that). I was thinking about an ouzo pro or EC90. The frame is standard HS so hopefully I can find some close outs. Components are mostly ultegra/ DA wheelset. Any thoughts on seatpost material-carbon/ti/Al?


----------



## PakDoc

I would consider an all carbon steerer fork keeping a close eye on $ per gram but you can always get one later on closeout. 

I am using a Titec titanimum long (300 mm) seatpost and just switched to an older Spec BodyGeometry Comp seat. With the compact frame, I would think any "longer" seatpost will offer some improved dampening abilities, I just happen to have a ti one sitting way too long in a standard frame ti bike. 

The only seatpost I have ever broken was a long carbon fiber (mnt bike) one sooo I like ti or aluminum unless it is a noncompact frame and then it probably is a very mute point.
Remember to lightly grease seatposts even in carbon frames now.


----------



## vol245

I've had mine for at least a month now and love it. It is a very smooth riding bike and light enough for me even with the stock fork. I am getting a bike fit at a LBS on Saturday since it doesn't fit quite as well as my previous custom steel bike did. You won't regret the purchase.


----------



## PakDoc

Definitely do not have to change out the fork as it is a good inexpensive one. But there are many others available which are much lighter if you want to catch one on sale down the road, not a necessity though.
Enjoy the bike, Modena Bros.


----------



## vol245

PakDoc said:


> I ditched the heavy Reynolds fork the Modena came with and kept the all carbon Motobecane/Fuji fork and installed a ChrisKing headset and kept the FSA top cap for the carbon steerer and use a titanium seatpost I had laying around with a Salsa collar.


Is the fork really that heavy? It has a carbon steer tube. It is a Comp Aero fork which is different than the straight Comp fork.


----------



## PakDoc

Mine came with the aluminum steerer so they are spec-ing them different. Bought mine at ColoradaCyclist. Nashbar had the fork for $99. I ditched it for an all carbon aero Team Fuji I had on the replaced Motobacane frame. Still, not a big weight difference. I might use that fork on a ss or future cyclocross project. 
Ride and enjoy!


----------



## vol245

I paid $899 for the frame in August and see the price is now $799. They still have 54, 56 and 58cm available. If anyone if thinking about one of these they should do it. A nice frame at a cheap price.


----------



## PakDoc

Couldn't agree more, just surprised they still have inventory, what a deal. I am now tempterd to by a Titus mnt bike, maybe a Racer-X, which are on sale as we speak at Competitive Cyclist!


----------



## da_alias

*Modena Comact fit Q's*

Dropped off the Modena 56cm for the swap out from my Trek 56cm. This is the first compact geometry frame I've had so will I need a post longer than standard 250mm? Same question on the stem, I think the trek has a 100mm.

I am 5'10", 31" inseam, 185 lbs

BTW, I'm psyched about the carbon steerer tube fork that came with the bike. I was about to pull the trigger on a Easton EC 90 SL, but now I'll wait. The LBS had an SLX in the shop, I couldn't feel much difference(though it has been a while since I had my arms calibrated).


----------



## PakDoc

You may need a longer post, start with the stem you have first. Good deal on the included fiber steerer fork.


----------



## vol245

The measurements of my frame aren't exactly right. The virtual top tube is supposed to be 58cm and it is 58.5. I was able to stay with the same seat post, but needed to change the step from a 100mm to an 80mm. If I work on the core strength and flexibility I could go to a 90mm stem.

I went to a bike shop and paid for a fitting. It was worth the cost.

I am 6' and have a 34" cycling inseam.


----------



## PakDoc

The opposite for me, used same stem but had to go with longer post (also just canted my shoe insoles). Just goes to show you that "fit" is a very personal thing and even a "fit" from a LBS may not be perfect for you. Trial and error and a few spare parts are ideal but not always possible.

Cyclo-Core is a good offseason core building workout, definitely a different kind of exercise DVD than "spin" videos and it will hurt!


----------



## Juanmoretime

Could anyone tell me the actual weight of their size 56 Modena frame only?

Thanks!


----------



## keeshadog

*the weight of a 58 cm modena is...*

two pounds, three ounces. at least on my digital scale.
i just received it from colorado cyclist and i've yet to build it up. definitely impressive out of the box.


----------



## Juanmoretime

keeshadog said:


> two pounds, three ounces. at least on my digital scale.
> i just received it from colorado cyclist and i've yet to build it up. definitely impressive out of the box.


Excellent! So maybe my 56 will be sub 2 lbs?


----------



## covenant

keeshadog said:


> two pounds, three ounces. at least on my digital scale.
> i just received it from colorado cyclist and i've yet to build it up. definitely impressive out of the box.


that weight seems a little suspect to me....
CC lists it at 3 pounds. I shot off an email to Titus for their input.


----------



## keeshadog

*i wondered about that myself...*

frankly, i would feel a lot more comfortable if i knew the frame was a bit heftier. the weight i got when i weighed it suprised me. certainly might be a scale that was a bit off. i'm 225-230 lbs and i dont feel very good about riding a bike with an ultralight frame. i'll be interested to see what titus says.


----------



## PakDoc

At over 200lbs, you might consider steel or titanium, heck you also have restrictions on wheel and pedal weight limits too. Post what Titus tells you, good luck.


----------



## keeshadog

*i was a steel snob...*

til this year, i only rode steel frames. (except for a dual suspension mountain bike back when i was stupid enough to propel my body down steep grades on two wheels!) 
but this year i decided to break out of my box and i've been riding an aluminum frame that i really like.
that said, i've always been wary of carbon and lightweight aluminum. in fact, i'm probably going to sell a salsa campeon scandium frame because of concerns about its long-term integrity.
but everyone in the bike business i've talked to has insisted that my previous concerns about carbon is not well-founded. yesterday i spoke to a guy at titus - i think he was one of the head honchos because he was the second person i spoke with, it is a small company and he definitely sounded as though he knew what he was talking about. and he insisted that my size was not an issue. i even talked to the guys at Reynolds because i had concerns about their all carbon fork, a ouzo pro that came with the frame. not an issue, they insist. so while i still have slight concerns, i'm definitely more confident. i'm sure things do happen, but i'm also certain that they do plenty of tests on their products, in anticipation that someone like me would put stress on their stuff. heck, ten years ago, i wasn't certain about that carbon fork that came on my road bike. ten years later, i guess its a pretty solid piece of equipment, one that can handle a pretty big rider.


----------



## Hobine

*Modena info*

I'ts tough finding any technical info on the Modena. Does anyone know what diameter seatpost and FD is needed? Also bottom bracket shell width and threading? 

Thanks


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Juanmoretime said:


> Excellent! So maybe my 56 will be sub 2 lbs?


What?? Does your Vortex know your about to cheat on it with another? What would your other Litespeed say?


----------



## Juanmoretime

Ramjm_2000 said:


> What?? Does your Vortex know your about to cheat on it with another? What would your other Litespeed say?


I'm sort of old fashioned Mormon when it comes to bicycles. I'm faithful and service all! ;^)


----------



## vol245

Hobine said:


> I'ts tough finding any technical info on the Modena. Does anyone know what diameter seatpost and FD is needed? Also bottom bracket shell width and threading?
> 
> Thanks


Seat Post is 27.2.

I don't know about the rest. I had a custom steel bike before this and the FD, and BB moved over to this bike so it isn't an odd size.


----------



## Juanmoretime

Hobine said:


> I'ts tough finding any technical info on the Modena. Does anyone know what diameter seatpost and FD is needed? Also bottom bracket shell width and threading?
> 
> Thanks


The bottom bracket is a standard 68mm english thread. The front derailleur is a clamp type 31.8mm. The seatpost is 27.2.


----------



## covenant

*Throw away that scale!!!!*



keeshadog said:


> two pounds, three ounces. at least on my digital scale.


Titus just emailed me back:



> Hi Darrell,
> Thanks for considering Titus. In a 56cm frame, our Modena weighs approximately 3.25lbs. without the fork. Thanks again,
> 
> </OEJ


Now that sounds more reasonable....


----------



## Juanmoretime

covenant said:


> Titus just emailed me back:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds more reasonable....


My size 56 just came in today. My scale is very accurate and it weighed in at 3.12 lbs or 1414 grams.


----------



## keeshadog

*oopss!*

time to get a new digital scale! oh well...
knew it sounded too good to be true. but, it does make me feel better about the frame. a bit more heft on the frame was not a bad thing as far as i was concerned.
thanks for the info.


----------



## covenant

Regardless of the weight it's a droolworthy frame. If it was a little cheaper I would have bought it instead...


----------



## Juanmoretime

I finished this up earlier this week and put one 40 mile ride on it. I'm extremely impressed. It's a Foo King rocket! The bike cornered awesomely and allowed me to pedal through the corners well leaned over. I built it up out of spares and with some very heavy wheels it weighs 15.1 lbs. When I get my Zero Gravity cranks and add my carbon race wheels it will dip under 14 lbs.

Here is the build list: 

Frame: 2005 Titus Modena Size 56
Fork: 2005 Easton EC-90SLX 
Headset: Chris King 1” 1/8 Mango headset 
Headset Spacers: 15mm carbon
Stem: Ritchey 4-Axis 
Computer: Cateye Polar CS100. 
Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro Oversized 
Handlebar Tape: Deda cork black
Handlebar plugs: Deda. 
Cables: Campagnolo 
Saddle: Selle Iltalia SLR Carbonio 
Seatpost: Profile Elite Carbon 
Skewers: M2 Racer 
Front Derailleur: 2005 Campagnolo Chorus tuned with titanium bolts. 
Rear Derailleur: 2003 Campagnolo Record 10 and Fiberlite rear cage.
Shift & Brake Levers: 2004 Campagnolo Record 10 Ultra 
Crank Set: FSA K-Force 53/39 175mm
Bottom Bracket: FSA Platinum Pro titanium 
Crank bolts: FSA M14 Alloy 
Cassette: Campagnolo Record 10, Titanium/steel 11-23 
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold
Brakes: Zero Gravity 
Wheelset: 2004 Campagnolo Eurus 
Tires: Veloflex Pave
Tubes: Maxxis Flylights 
Bottle: Cages: Token 16 gram carbon with Alloy bolts X 2 
Pedals: M2Racer Orb II


----------



## keeshadog

*your second water bottle cage?*

great looking bike.
i'm waiting on a couple of parts before i build my own modena frame.
how did you handle that second water bottle cage?
i know that you have to put the front derailleur clamp in between the cage bolts. i've seen a couple of cages online that look like they might work - they have a gap between the places where you bolt the cage to the seatpost tube.
how did you manage that issue?


----------



## Juanmoretime

keeshadog said:


> great looking bike.
> i'm waiting on a couple of parts before i build my own modena frame.
> how did you handle that second water bottle cage?
> i know that you have to put the front derailleur clamp in between the cage bolts. i've seen a couple of cages online that look like they might work - they have a gap between the places where you bolt the cage to the seatpost tube.
> how did you manage that issue?


The Token 16 gram cages have built in spacers. You can also get small nylon or plasitc washers from just about any hardware store and drill them to the correct diameter and they weigh almost nothing!


----------



## keeshadog

*ahh....*

nice trick. thought i was going to have to buy a new set of expensive and unique cages, but i see that i'll be able to use my old ones...with a new set of spacers. 
excellent.
thanks for the tip.


----------



## PakDoc

I used Batwing nylon cages, think they are Trek made. Worked fine on a 54 but close with large Polar bottles.


----------



## Vancemac

Sexy frame. At an even sexier price? http://tinyurl.com/ybboq7


----------



## vol245

Vancemac said:


> Sexy frame. At an even sexier price? http://tinyurl.com/ybboq7


I'd rather pay Colorado Cyclist for it. I've been screwed enough on ebay.


----------



## heatstroke

Ok, I am going to buy one. That price combined with those sexy photos from Juanmoretime make it worth a shot. just gotta figure out how to slot it beside the bayonne without the wife noticing.


----------



## Hobine

*Got Mine*

I got mine last week from CC. Love it! 

Transferred the parts from my steel bike and dropped 3 lbs. in the process.

54cm frame came in at 3lb even. Built up is 17.9lb.

I'd check to see if that e-bay frame comes with a fork. Don't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## jmoryl

If anyone is in NJ and is looking for a Modena then they might stop by the bike shop at Campmor in Paramus. They had a couple marked down to about $2500, full Ultegra IIRC. Seemed like a good deal to me, but I'm not in the market.


----------



## vol245

jmoryl said:


> If anyone is in NJ and is looking for a Modena then they might stop by the bike shop at Campmor in Paramus. They had a couple marked down to about $2500, full Ultegra IIRC. Seemed like a good deal to me, but I'm not in the market.


Colorado Cyclist has the same bike for $1834. A local shop here in Phx had one for $2870 and when I went back a month later it was $1999. I would have bought from them if I was looking for that bike. I ended up buying the frame from CC and transferring my Campy bits from the old to new frames. The local shop didn't want to get stuck with a full Ultegra group and the frame would have been $400 more from them anyways.


----------



## Vancemac

Any downside to this frame? I'm tempted to pick one up as my emergency backup frame, just because it seems like such a great deal on a sexy, functional, fairly lightweight frame.


----------



## vol245

It is probably too new to tell. It is guaranteed for 2 years and is $799 at CC. How can you go wrong?


----------



## heatstroke

Bike purchased from EBAY. ETA in 2 days. I'll try and get some decent porn posted once it arrives.


----------



## heatstroke

Frame arrived in good shape


----------



## vol245

heatstroke said:


> Frame arrived in good shape


Cool. What size? I'm glad to hear it went smoothly. I bought a frame on ebay a few years ago and it went great too.

I have had two bad experiences in a row on ebay. I bought some chamois creme on 10-26 and haven't got it yet. I emailed the guy on 10/30, 11/3 and 11/6 asking if it had been shipped yet. I then started a PayPal claim on 11/07 and escalated it yesterday. I bought a light on ebay before that and told that seller 3 or 4 times to ship it to my brother. It was a birthday gift for him. I was hoping to avoid paying for shipping twice. I live in Az and he is in RI. Well, I got it and had to pay the extra shipping to get it to RI. :mad5: 

So I think I'm through with ebay. It is too hard to deal with some sellers. If I leave negative feedback I'm sure I will get retaliatory negative even though I did nothing wrong.


----------



## heatstroke

Yeah, I've been lucky , I had over 100 (buying and selling) and all went very well. Only one did I feel that the description was not 100% accurate ( but I was still satisfied)


----------



## Juanmoretime

I liked the Modena so well that I bought it in the titanium version, the Solera. There will be a size 56 Modena for sale soon!


----------



## vol245

How many grams are you saving with the Solera frame?


----------



## Juanmoretime

vol245 said:


> How many grams are you saving with the Solera frame?


They weigh the same so zero. While the Modena is an excellent farme there is still the issue of delamination. While it won't take place for many years it will still happen. I'm not a big carbon fan and inspite of manufacturers claims I don't think it's a once in a lifetime purchase, notice the shorter warrany by Titus on the mixed material frames even though they have a bigger price tag over the straight titanium with the Modena being the exception. I do think that at the blowout pricing the Modena is a frame that should not be passed up on and I still love its ride and stiffness. Overall I just prefer titanium, although the Modena looks better with its big fat down tube, pretty lugs and sexy rear stays, I intend to keep the Solera for a long time just like my 10 year old Vortex. The Modena you crash it, damage it and you throw it away. The Solera can be repaired and is worth repairing.


----------



## vol245

Juanmoretime said:


> They weigh the same so zero. While the Modena is an excellent farme there is still the issue of delamination. While it won't take place for many years it will still happen. I'm not a big carbon fan and inspite of manufacturers claims I don't think it's a once in a lifetime purchase, notice the shorter warrany by Titus on the mixed material frames even though they have a bigger price tag over the straight titanium with the Modena being the exception. I do think that at the blowout pricing the Modena is a frame that should not be passed up on and I still love its ride and stiffness. Overall I just prefer titanium, although the Modena looks better with its big fat down tube, pretty lugs and sexy rear stays, I intend to keep the Solera for a long time just like my 10 year old Vortex. The Modena you crash it, damage it and you throw it away. The Solera can be repaired and is worth repairing.


I figured this frame would last a few years. I would probably be bored with it by then and want another anyway. Not a big deal considering the price of the frame. My avg speed has gone up 1.5 to 2 mph since I went to this frame from a custom steel one. A guy I ride with occasionally has the Vuelo. His previous ride was a Litespeed Tuscany and he says the Titus is much faster and more responsive.

How much is the Solera?


----------

